

Should I try to get severance from my current employer before I leave? - SEAthrowway

I'm in the seattle area working for a large tech company A (&#60;i&#62;woo mysterious&#60;/i&#62;). I have an offer from another large tech company B in the Bay Area. Would it be wise to ask A for severance instead of just giving my 2 weeks notice? Is it a "bridge burning" move, or just a strategic play that's acceptable? I accept I'll never be able to come back to A, and I'm totally ok with that. Will it blackball me with B in anyway? I.e. HR talking to each other etc? Do people usually do this? I don't really need the money, but it's more of a statement to my current boss. May not be worth it, but I wanted to ask for people's experiences.
======
antidoh
Just move on. You're assuming too much significance in where you are, will be
or have been in your life. The universe, and most relevantly Company A,
doesn't care.

We are merely instances of fungible transactions in the retail employment
economy, notwithstanding the mutual stroking we and our employers give each
other.

You'll probably enjoy the extra freedom from not giving this any more
attention.

~~~
SEAthrowway
You're right.

Why do I feel so bitter about some shitty company that I'm leaving and never
coming back to anyway =/ Fuckin' childhood dreams.

------
zoowar
You're leaving them, they owe you nothing.

~~~
SEAthrowway
That's one way to look at it. That was my initial line of thinking, but my
career trajectory has suffered because I stayed and believed certain promises
from management. It's on me that I trusted them without doing my own fact
finding, but they also bear a portion of the responsibility. Maybe I'm just
bitter.

